# Saudi Basics



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all

In the next 3 -4 weeks I am moving from the UK to work in Jeddah for 2 yrs at a hospital and would like some very basic information

1) What plug adapters / transformers etc do I need for Saudi electric supplies so I can use UK appliances (hair dryer, ipod, ipad, laptop, mobile phone etc) ?
2) What is the voltage out there and the hz cycle ?
3) Are camera phones still banned ?
4) Do parcels from the UK get there ok generally ?
5) If customs open inward bound parcels, do they take care of the contents before sending them on to the destination (I am not sure whether to bring camera equipment with me or have it sent afterwards)
6) What can you advise me to bring that you wish someone had mentioned to you before you left your home country ?
7) What else do I need to know do you think ?

Many thanks for any help

Sharon


----------

